# Slow Bootup even with a SSD



## Mukundk69 (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a Lenovo Legion Y540 with i5-9300H, Nvidia GeForce GTX1650, 8GB Ram and a 512GB SSD. I recently updated to Windows 10 Home Version 2004(it's 64bit) and have been experiencing slow bootup. Previously the Bootup time was 20 or 24 second-ish but now it takes a minute sometimes 1 minute and a 30 seconds to boot. 

Also I updated the bios to the latest available version which was BHCN38WW. I don't really know what's the problem here, I tried every possible fix on the web, did a full system scan for viruses or malware, disabled Fast Startup(with enabled the laptop takes like 1 minute and a 30 seconds to boot), did a sfc scan for corrupted files and stuff and disabled unnecessary softwares on startup. Is the problem related with the latest Windows Update? Any help would be of use.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We need more information, so please do the following in your Lenovo:

Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your Lenovo will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mukundk69 (Jun 19, 2020)

flavallee said:


> We need more information, so please do the following in your Lenovo:
> 
> Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
> After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
> ...


Ok I did that, here's the text:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200530164629.000000+330
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9300H CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 475 GB (250 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO LNVNB161216, ver SDK0Q55722 WIN, s/n PF14FFQW
System: LENOVO, ver LENOVO - 1, s/n PF14FFQW
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

(click each image to enlarge and view)

The above images show the performance ratings for the processor and graphics in your *Lenovo Legion Y540* laptop.
These are pretty decent performance ratings for a laptop.

Your laptop has only 8 GB of DDR4 RAM, but it supports up to 32 GB(16 GB x 2).
You should add another 8 GB and run it with 16 GB.

Your laptop has a 512 GB(476 GB actual capacity) solid state drive which has about 225 GB of used space.
Because of that, it's my guess it has several installed apps or a lot of personal data or both.
It's also my guess it has several running processes.

I'm not there to see how your laptop is set up and what's running in it, so I can't advise you why its startup time is 60 - 90 seconds.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mukundk69 (Jun 19, 2020)

flavallee said:


> View attachment 278155
> View attachment 278156
> 
> (click each image to enlarge and view)
> ...


Yes, I've been looking to add another 8GB of Ram and a 1TB HDD. A lot of the used space is personal data and some games. After the HDD Upgrade I'll move all that to it. Hope the Issue doesn't persist then.

Although I have seen that RAM usage by Bitdefender Antivirus is particularly high. I'm guessing it starts during the boot and maybe slows down the process. Maybe a RAM Upgrade will help.


----------



## Mukundk69 (Jun 19, 2020)

Mukundk69 said:


> Yes, I've been looking to add another 8GB of Ram and a 1TB HDD. A lot of the used space is personal data and some games. After the HDD Upgrade I'll move all that to it. Hope the Issue doesn't persist then.
> 
> Although I have seen that RAM usage by Bitdefender Antivirus is particularly high. I'm guessing it starts during the boot and maybe slows down the process. Maybe a RAM Upgrade will help.


Here's the Screenshot of Task Manager.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Although I have seen that RAM usage by Bitdefender Antivirus is particularly high. I'm guessing it starts during the boot and maybe slows down the process. Maybe a RAM Upgrade will help.


Your log doesn't show *BitDefender*, so I wasn't aware your computer has a third-party antivirus app.

It's generally recommended to stick with Windows 10's built-in antivirus app (*Windows Security* aka Windows Defender) because using a third-party antivirus app can cause various issues.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mukundk69 (Jun 19, 2020)

flavallee said:


> Your log doesn't show *BitDefender*, so I wasn't aware your computer has a third-party antivirus app.
> 
> It's generally recommended to stick with Windows 10's built-in antivirus app (*Windows Security* aka Windows Defender) because using a third-party antivirus app can cause various issues.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


Oh Okay, Thanks. Will stick with Windows Defender.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You misunderstood what I said.
Get rid of BitDefender and stick with Windows Security aka Windows Defender.

If you're going to add another storage drive, you should consider another SSD instead of a HDD.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mukundk69 (Jun 19, 2020)

flavallee said:


> You misunderstood what I said.
> Get rid of BitDefender and stick with Windows Security aka Windows Defender.
> 
> If you're going add another storage drive, you should consider another SSD instead of a HDD.
> ...


I got rid of Bitdefender and looking forward to Windows Defender.

Regarding the SSD, I'm on a tight budget but I will try to get an SSD.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> I recently updated to Windows 10 Home Version 2004


Did you clean install win 10 ie boot with an install usb and delete ALL partitions on the disk or did you upgrade your existing operating system?


----------



## Mukundk69 (Jun 19, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> Did you clean install win 10 ie boot with an install usb and delete ALL partitions on the disk or did you upgrade your existing operating system?


I updated the existing Operating System


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

A much better method is to backup whatever data files you want ie docs, pics, whatever. Clean install win 10 then install drivers from the support page for your laptop. 

Up to you. Your current install may be fixable however it may take more time than simply clean installing windows.


----------

